# Resorts Near Yellowstone Nat'l Park via II?



## webdizzy (Oct 25, 2009)

What are the closest resorts to Yellowstone National Park that can be exchanged for via II?

Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not sure since I own timeshares that trade only with RCI. But, we did stay at Island Park Village this summer when we went to Yellowstone. In addition to trading with RCI, Trading Places  also has inventory there. Maybe you could work out a trade with them.


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Worldmark*



webdizzy said:


> What are the closest resorts to Yellowstone National Park that can be exchanged for via II?
> 
> Thanks!



Worldmark is right outside the gate to Yellowstone and trades with both RCI and II.  We enjoyed it very much there and would go back in a second.  Other people have complaits about no air, parking lot right outside their window.
Bart


----------



## Karen G (Oct 25, 2009)

Icc5 said:


> Worldmark is right outside the gate to Yellowstone and trades with both RCI and II.


That would be my first choice, I think, because it's so close to the West Yellowstone entrance.  We stopped in and had someone show us a unit just to see what it was like and it was beautiful.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2009)

For lots of good info. in the old posts, use the search function and search for Yellowstone.


----------



## swift (Oct 25, 2009)

Big Sky Resort trades with II

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=c5d6d5cc-3149-42ed-b8ef-ce307b8978d3


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 26, 2009)

Icc5 said:


> Worldmark is right outside the gate to Yellowstone and trades with both RCI and II.  We enjoyed it very much there and would go back in a second.  Other people have complaits about no air, parking lot right outside their window.
> Bart





Hmmm....Worldmark West Yellowstone isn't showing up on II's online resort directory.  I can't find anything close to the park.


----------



## LLW (Oct 26, 2009)

webdizzy said:


> Hmmm....Worldmark West Yellowstone isn't showing up on II's online resort directory.  I can't find anything close to the park.



WM West Yellowstone (which is only a few minutes from the park's West entrance) was opened in 2007, after WM left II (in 2004?) to return to RCI after Cendant purchased Trendwest. Although WM owners can still trade in II, the rule is that II only has the WM resorts that existed as of the time WM left. 

However, owners did find the new WM Canmore resort's off-season weeks amongst II Getaways - maybe they will do that for Yellowstone also.  What time of the year are you looking for?


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 26, 2009)

We'd like a summer week at either Yellowstone National Park or Rocky Mountain National Park.


----------



## LLW (Oct 26, 2009)

webdizzy said:


> We'd like a summer week at either Yellowstone National Park or Rocky Mountain National Park.



Besides W Yellowstone, WM also has a resort at Estes Park, near the entrance to Rocky Mountain National Park. Both resorts were opened after 2004 and only trade through RCI. (There's also WM Canmore near Banff.)

But owner demands for summer weeks are higher than supply for owners and those may never be deposited.


----------

